# Who competes, and in what?



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2007)

Who competes, and in what?

My preference is point fighting, padded weapons. I'm not a fan of form competitions, or 'live stick' stuff, though I've done them in the past.


----------



## Shaderon (May 22, 2007)

I like the form competitions. We compete at colour belt level in area seminars every quarter if we want to and in regional and individual championships every year in forms, sparring and breaking.  
In my first seminar competition I got a gold for my forms, in my first individual I didn't get anything but it was close I was told, and I got knocked out by the girl who got the gold.

In the regionals later this year I'll be eligible for breaking, I want to do that and am starting conditioning my hands already for it on a punch bag.


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2007)

I used to go to tournaments all the time, although its been a while now.  I'd usually do both sparring and forms.  I didnt go nearly as much as some of the others that were at these events.  I'd mostly go for the experience.  I wasn't hell bent on getting a trophy, although thats always a nice thing to walk away with!   It was good to compete with others outside of the school.  There is certainly alot of tough competition out there.  

Most recently, I've thought about entering some grappling events with NAGA.  Just have to find the time to put in that extra training.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 22, 2007)

Have a cohort of new blue belts (halfway to black), and been telling them that at blue they could begin forms competing in regional trounaments. So, looks like this summer. 

For me...Naw. Nothing left I want to compete for. Believe point fighting is counterproductive to real preparedness. Forms are for self-discovery (bunkai, how the body moves, what points I learn from student questions).  And techniques/basics are something I teach/learn from. But then, I'm old and jaded. :ultracool When it come to sport fighing, always think of an old salt  Senior Chief I knew in the Navy. When he was on his way to watch a fight (loooong before pay per view), he'd always look forward most to the 'prefights'.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (May 22, 2007)

In the past I have done the point sparring and kata competitions.  More recently BJJ and sub grappling comps are what I get to mostly.  I have done quite a few in Western Canada and a couple in the States but am really looking forward to competing in the Masters Tournament in Brazil this summer.


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2007)

At our schoo we do Olympic Sparring, point sparring and continous point sparring, weapon and Poosae, here lately we havea few that does the sport grappling. So I guess we do it all.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 22, 2007)

I do a .50 shoot twice a year is all now.  I used to be into point sparring and competitive fencing, but that was many moons ago.

Jeff


----------



## Marvin (May 24, 2007)

One or two bjj and /or judo comps a year. Plus 3 gun and glock shoots


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2007)

I've competed in wrestling, judo, full contact kumite, point sparring, "MMA" style sparring, Forms, Breaking, and weapons.  I don't do any of it anymore.  I just don't have the time with a family, full time job and a full slate of TSD classes to teach.  Plus, I got sick of being injured all of the time.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 24, 2007)

I was competing in both forms and sparring up until the 12/2006 timeframe. Unfortunately I ruptured a disc at L5 during that forms competition.


----------



## searcher (Jun 1, 2007)

I compete in traditional weapons, traditional empty hand(Korean and Japanese), open weapons, and point sparring(no use wasting my money if I am already there and my fees are already covered).   Most of my sparring is in knockdown style and the occasional kickboxing match.   I used to box Golden Gloves, but now I am to old per the rules.

I have been wanting to take up WEKAF sparring, but I have no idea where to start and I have no current stickfighting instructor.   Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jul 4, 2007)

I've competed in forms, weapons forms, point sparring, and full judo, however I have only done so in the local tournaments hosted by my dojo, since I don't have a schedule for competitions, and since I live in central Illinois, I'm pretty far away from where most competitions would be (Chicago, Champaign, etc.).  Hopefully I will be able to get into some larger tournaments, but I think I'm already out of luck for this year.


----------



## lkblair (Jul 12, 2007)

I compete in empty-hand kata and point sparring.  I would love to pick up a weapon, but the only local Kobudo class conflicts with my daughter's gymnastics.    I stink at sparring, but I *love* kata.  I get a real rush from doing my forms well (whether in competition or not).


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have competed in MMA, and stand up sparring.  I have also competed in kickboxing as well.  I dont compete as much anymore, no time with teaching and working full time.  Hoping to get back into competing someday, lol.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 9, 2007)

I've competed in Olympic Sparring and Poomse, nothing big just a few local tournaments.  I've been involved in a few MMA sparring matches, but those were far from an actual competition.


----------



## gnrail (Aug 9, 2007)

I compete in forms, weapons forms and point sparing.  I like the challenge and like to face other opponents in sparring than the regular gang in class.  As well my son has been competing regularly and you get tired just standing around.

Some of our Karate school has also started studying Arnis and we have been practicing padded stick sparring.  I will eventually get the nerve up to try this at a tournament.

However what do you do with the trophies?


----------



## karate-dragon (Aug 10, 2007)

I've competed in our New England circuit. Problem is it has gotten very expensive and to play the "points game" you need to hit most of the tournaments to add the points up, and it is costly. In the past I prefer to spar, but also compete in forms and weapons (bo, kamas, sword).


----------



## Zero (Oct 10, 2007)

Way back in High school I competed in TKD - Federation - and judo. About 3-4 years ago switched to karate training but only competed once in points/sport karate for fun as not my focus.

I have fought in full contact - kyokoshin and muay thai tournaments for about 3 years and have had several freestyle/ mma fights until 1 year ago when I had to stop due to injury (arm-bar induced).  Now I am healed and back in full fight training and I would like to compete in several more open mma competitions before calling it quits. I am now in the UK/London and things are a bit different here at times - got into trouble in a goju ryu fight (full contact sparring not tournament) for knocking out opponent with a head punch, as here the rules are like kyokoshin and no head strikes apart from kicks (I had assumed the same as back home and wasn't told otherwise at the start).

I prefer mma as can utilise the judo and jujitsu training with the striking and far less rules regarding where and how can strike body regions.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 11, 2007)

I just competed in my first Tang Soo Do tournament - forms, board-breaking, and sparring.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 11, 2007)

I competed in forms and sparring up until December of 2006.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm 59 yrs. old now so I limit my competition to kata (indiv. & team), self-defense, kobudo and breaking.  When I was younger I only did kumite.  I won a bronze medal in the Nationl AAU Karate tournament (long time ago-1981), but I realized I missed a lot by not doing kata.  Now I let the younger guys beat each other up and I judge.  No matter what type of competition you do, I think it makes you work harder and makes you sharper.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## kuntawguro (Oct 26, 2007)

I compete in everything I can. What better way to test reaction times,  action under pressure,  one point  kill,  and  to test yourself- endurance?
 I am 57 years old and I compete in point fighting, stick fighting, forms, weapons,  self defense, any rules they set- I follow. 

   Tournaments are a great way to meet new people, new styles, and different ideas. If you are a gun collector and all you do is polish your guns, what good are they in a time of defense? How do you know they will fire? If you collect guns and just cleaned them on a regular basis- how do you know they would actually fire. And if all you did was shoot at a static target how would you know if you could hit a moving target? You take them to a shooting range, you sight them in. You may even set up targets to test your ability. Moving targets test your timing. Hogans Alley ranges put you under a little bit of pressure to shoot only when needed and at the right targets. If you take the guns hunting, you have a chance to put all aspects of your skills into effect. 


    Tournaments give you a chance to hone your skills of timing, focus, controlling anger, controlling power in a controlled (somewhat) environment. How do you know a technique will work unless you use it in an environment other than your classroom training? In a tournament you are going against another style anew opponent and you are under pressure to not fail. Many Martial arts instructors keep their students from competing citing the inaccurate realism of actual combat. True, it isnt real fighting but, it is against most arts philosophies to actually fight. Other than going into a bar and picking a fight, how do you do this? This can be a trial run so to speak of your abilities. By attending a tournament, you learn to go up against an unknown in a controlled environment.  Without the fear of getting hurt. The only other way to test your skill s would be to start a fight and that is not allowed. Trophies earned in competition also help you to develop self worth as well.  

1. You get the chance to test your timing, accuracy, control, and defensive tactics in a controlled setting.​ 2. You get to exchange ideas and techniques with people with similar interests.​ 3. There is a chance to get recognition of your ability by winning.​ 
My last tournament- first in forms, first in weapons, and first in fighting- Grand master trophy for total points. Keeps me young and  able​


----------



## kuntawguro (Oct 26, 2007)

I read somewhere a translation of karate Instructors language-

"We don't compete in tournaments" = we don't do well in tournaments
" I don't do point sparring" = I don't do well in point sparring
" I don't do forms"= I don't do forms well

If there was a good reason for not doing well at a karate type tournament such as " they don't know  our forms" I would do terrible because I am a filipino stylist competing against TKD, Karate, Kempo, and Isshin ryu- yet I do quite well. So, I take that as this- either I   have shown  form, focus , speed, power in my forms to the point that the judges cannot  deny it- or they are so intimidated by me that they just give me the points- I think not. So- I don't even listen to people who say- I didn't win because I was not TKD-Karate or...... you didn't win because someone else was better. Plain and simple. There are those tournaments out there where they play favorites- but they are the exception, not the rule. 
 Just my 2 pesos


----------



## kuntawguro (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a 2 way sword- how to effectively train to fight without getting hurt. How to  realistically train for real life?
 The only real way to train against a knife is to  train with real knives- everything else is close- but no cigar.


 Tournaments allow you that margin of safety. the unknown, the sense of immediecy that  class room  sparring matches  dull.

 There are arts that train  to  kill, maim, or  do major damage but if you don't temper the training to allow for a step back from all or nothing- you  remove the  honor aspect inherant in "MOST" MA systems. There are that 10 percent that  are all or nothing with no code of ethics or  concern for the  law of the land, but the majority of arts have a code oe moral  guide that they follow.

I prefer the reality fight, but I do not care for the  balls to the wall mentality that some have.  Just as i would not get into a dragster and go down a 1/4 mile track without a roll cage and a firesuit. I prefer the  feeling that  there is some level of saftey  there. ( I have to show up with a pretty face at work monday morning- or I won't have a job and I have a very strong concern of my own mortality- I'm not 22 anymore- I know I am not as invincable as I was when I was younger)

In some TKD tournaments you are allowed to kick the head but not punch to the head,  some tourneys the groin is a valid target, some it is not.  I do not see where a kick is more easily controlled to the face/head and if you are going to kick to the head on the street- you had better be able to protect your groin. Whatever the rules- tourneys  force you to adapt your fighting style.  Too bad there isn't an airsoft version of MA.

just my 2 pesos


----------



## Shogun (Oct 31, 2007)

I compete in Brazilian Jiu-jitsu competitions, Gi and Nogi, but I'd like to do Judo comps.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 31, 2007)

TMA TKD forms, Weapon kata, point sparring, more recently going into MMA training with BJJ and greco-roman+boxing (aka, mma/cage fighting).

I miss breaking comps though, we don't seem to have many of those on the west coast north.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

I like primarily competing in forms, weapons forms, sparring, and self defense,,


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 17, 2007)

I used to compete and when I did I competed in Self-Defense divisions, kata and weapons, however the self-defense divisions were the big one for me.  Now the flash is taking center stage and I am getting a bit soured on it.

However we still go to tournaments and my students do well.  They compete in self-defense, kata, weapons, kumite, and breaking (when available).


----------



## fireman00 (Nov 17, 2007)

I used to compete in Olympic sparring with my old school (6 clubs in NJ/NY). After moving and joining my new home and now I do AAU local and national tournaments... forms and point sparring.  I'd love to get back into  Olympic sparring  but first need to drop another 10 pounds to get into middleweight... fighting in the heavyweight class with guys that are 6 inches taller (read longer arm and leg reach) tends to get old REAL quick.


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2008)

Primary school and beginning high school it was judo locally. Throughout highschool it was TKD. I then competed nationally and in Europe under full contact karate, and have had several MT and kickboxing fights for the added experience and to be able to execute punches to the head which is not permitted under kyokoshin and many full contact karate and kumite rules. I have fought twice in Japan but only as a guest and not in a national tournament.

I also competed regionally in mma but have not fought competitively for 2 years, after a long healing injury (arm bar I could not get out of and stupidly did not tap out of in time followed by a weights session the next day, not realising I was injured = pop!) and relocating to a time consuming job.  Now I am healed and my hours are, for the moment, more manageable so I am hitting the weights hard every lunch, running 4 mornings a week, working the heavy bag in the garage and training with an ex national boxing champion. I really want to compete in a couple more, at least, mma tournaments and some more stand up as I, like some others here : )  feel the clock is ticking on my time fighting in the ring.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to compete on the North American Sport Karate Association (NASKA) circuit (back in the day, late 80's early 90's) and the Regional Sport Karate Association (RSKA). I haven't competed in a long time. I'm going to try to get back into it this year if things aren't so polital like they were back then. And if I'm not to old (34 yrs old). I competed both regionally and natioanally. I was ranked #6 in my region for fighting. I competed in sparring and forms, never really liked weapons. I competed at tournaments like Capital City in Washington D.C., Bluegrass Nationals in Louisville, AKA Grand Nationals in Chicago, Battle of Atlanta, and many regional tournaments in KY, TN, OH, IN, Missouri, Illinois. Ilike point sparring although it has become more of a game of tag now days. If you barely touch somebody they call it a point where back when I competed in the late 80's you had to make contact with the person (and I mean make contact). It wasn't any of this flip flop tag your it B.S.. It was rough and tough. IMO most of todays point sparring competitors would get killed in a real street fight. But I still like point fighting. It teaches a lot of thing. It teaches sportsmanship, gives self confidence to the competitor, and gives them a look at where thier skill level is compared to others that are near the same rank and age. It's just an overall positive (most of the time) atmosphere.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Mar 31, 2008)

Jiu Jitsu!  My husband told me I am getting obsessed.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 10, 2009)

My style is American Karate. I compete in empty hand forms, weapons forms (tessen), and point sparring.

I compete in one NASKA tournament a year (the one sponsored by my org.) in 40 & up point sparring and 30 & up traditional/creative forms (women's). I will probably do weapons at the one this year.

I also compete in about 10 tournaments each year that are sanctioned by a statewide organization. Last year I was highest point earner in my region in Intermediate Executive Women's forms and sparring and tied for highest points earned in my region for team kata. I placed 3rd in the state in Intermediate Exec Women's forms and sparring at the state championships. 

My school (which is huge--about 500 kids and maybe 150 adults) holds 4 tournaments a year. I just ranked up to brown belt, and placed first at my first tournament in the advanced division in empty hand forms, weapons forms, and point sparring.

Wow, I compete a lot. I didn't realize just how much until I wrote it down. I enjoy competition, and I think learning to manage that adrenaline rush when competing is a good way to help teach yourself to stay levelheaded in an emergency.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> I compete in one NASKA tournament a year (the one sponsored by my org.) in 40 & up point sparring and 30 & up traditional/creative forms (women's). I will probably do weapons at the one this year.


 

What NASKA tournament do you compete at? I used to do the NASKA circuit when I competed. My favorites were The Bluegrass Nationals in Louisville, Kentucky and the Capital City Classic in Washington, D.C.

I also competed at the AKA Grand Nationals in Chicago, Ill, Battle of Atlanta, and U.S. Open in Florida. These are the tournaments that I competed at each year. I never did go to the NASKA tournaments up north or out in California. That was to far to travel.

I did some regional tournaments as well.  Some of them were the Rising Star Championships and The Battle of the Mason Dixon.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 10, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> What NASKA tournament do you compete at?


 
The LoneStar Open in Texas. It's new; this is only the 2nd year. Last year it was a state level NASKA tournament; this year it's one of the NASKA World Tour events.

The "regional" organization whose tourneys I attend is the Amateur Organization of Karate; it's really a Texas organization, but Texas is so big I consider it to be its own region.


----------



## futabachan (Jun 19, 2009)

I compete in naginata (both shiai and engi) and kendo (tournament on Saturday!).  I'll even compete in iaido when tournaments crop up; there seems to be about one of those a year around here.

When I studied empty-handed arts (TKD), I competed in point fighting (which I did less well in since we did heavy contact drills within our school, which teach _very_ different habits), forms, weapons, breaking, and sometimes choreographed self-defense and synchronized team forms.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 27, 2009)

I usually compete in the weapons divison.  I almost always compete with the sais because their my favorite weapon.


----------



## tallgeese (Jun 29, 2009)

Way back when, I competed in shootfighting and amateur MMA.  Now, I recently got back into the competitive side of things again after years away.  However, now it's just grappling tournys for me at this point.


----------



## Ironcrane (Sep 2, 2009)

I use to compete in point sparing, and forms, a long, long time ago, doing Goju-Ryu. I have four 1st place trophies, one 2ed place, and 1 3rd place. I got all four first place trophies, because I was the only one who was there to compete in my divisions. I got my second place trophy in forms compatation, against actual opponents. And thrid place for point sparing.

That last trohpy really gratted on my nerves, because I would have done better, but the judges stopped calling my points part way through the match. Also noted out of spite that I was sparing against one of their own students.

I was also in another point sparing match, where I was bumped up into the next division, because I once again had no one to compete against. I was a yellow belt at the time, and my opponent had a purple sash. She completely destoryed me in that match, and went on to take 2ed place. First place winner was also a girl.

She beat me mostly because I was afraid of sparing against someone who was such a higher rank then me. It also came to my attention later that day, that I was being made fun of, for that match. Sometimes it still gets under my skin, since I could have done so much better then I did that day.

And, I also was going to compete at a Tae Kwon Do Tournament, but had to sit that one out, as I was recovering from lung surgery at that time. That was an experience that caused me to turn my nose down at Tae Kwon Do for awhile.


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2009)

I compete in BJJ.  Strictly gi.  I don't like no-gi.


----------



## tallgeese (Sep 3, 2009)

I started in grappling doing alot of no gi, but I find myself leaning in the direction you're talking about steve.  I find that I really like gi way more.  It's more technical and precise.  

Just a preference that's been developing.  I'm thinking of doing nothing by gi next year.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 7, 2009)

i used to do gi, but i'm really starting to get into the nogi sub grappling. the only problem is that nogi isn't regulated not nearly as strictly as gi, so nogi competitions are basically using the "honor system" as far as who competes at what level. so there's alot of "sandbaggers" that should be intermediate but go in as novice or beginners. this rarely happens in gi tourneys because of not only federations, but they wear a belt which is a visual indicator of their level.


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2010)

I compete regionally and nationally in ITF Taekwon-do sparring and patterns


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2010)

I compete in no gi Scrabble and full contact Twister.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 2, 2010)

I prefer open hand and weapons form competitions, although I have mainly judged competitions since 2000. I would really like to take my favorite form "hansuki" to a competition, perhaps next year....




Bob Hubbard said:


> Who competes, and in what?
> 
> My preference is point fighting, padded weapons. I'm not a fan of form competitions, or 'live stick' stuff, though I've done them in the past.


----------



## threethirty (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't do a lot of competitions (they can get a bit expensive), but I have done grappling, point sparring, and continuous point sparring. looking to add forms at some point eventhough kung-fu forms are not well recieved by the judges that score in my area.


----------



## bjjcompete (Mar 8, 2012)

I compete in grappling, so far I'm loving it.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 8, 2012)

I compete daily against the toughest opponent anywhere - myself.

I can't claim any great success rate in these bouts, but I keep at it. One of us is going to wear down or change - sooner or later.


----------



## Siamese (Jun 19, 2012)

Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 24, 2012)

Forms - Kata and Self-defense, but I am considering getting back into sparring once again!


----------



## Big Daddy (Sep 16, 2012)

I compete in point sparring, kata, weapons and breaking. We have 4 tournaments a year in our local organization. I try to compete in at least one national tourny a year also.


----------



## BMMA (Oct 22, 2012)

If you are going to train hard you may as well compete! Find the right category for you and just do it!


----------



## Mz1 (Nov 3, 2012)

amateur fighter. mma, muay thai and bjj tournaments.


----------



## Egon (Nov 3, 2012)

About 12-13 ITF tournaments, which included sparring, breaking, self defense, and tuls
Two semi contact kickbox tournaments
5 open stand - up tournaments (of which one was full contact, had two fights)
2 Hapkdio tournaments (sparring and self defense)


----------



## Giant Marshmallow (Jan 9, 2013)

Even though I am a beginner, I competed in forms and jujitsu at an intermural tournament in December.  I was the only white belt with yellows and reds.  I didn't win anything, but I held my own and my scores were in the middle of the pack. (for me it is not about winning, but having the confidence)

  My son on the other hand got second place in jujitsu and 5th (after a 3way tie) in forms (he was also one of two white belts with orange and yellow belts).

I am hoping to add sparring to the list in March and if I feel confident enough join the Eastern Regional Karate Championships in April.  (who am I kidding, I will be there, I love competing)


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jan 11, 2013)

I've competed in MMA, boxing, shootboxing, and submission wrestling. Won a national title in shootboxing and was on an MMA reality show in Japan.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 11, 2014)

On the weekends I usually get to drill groundwork or light-contact sparring. I've yet to try anything with a knife or any blunted object.

We have simple tournaments set up for students, and sometimes inter-school bouts. They're small-time events, but competitions nonetheless.

I'm under the Keysi Fighting Method program.


----------

